

How shedding DRM in the Xbox One will benefit Microsoft - Chocolator
http://www.forbes.com/sites/carolpinchefsky/2013/06/19/how-shedding-drm-in-the-xbox-one-benefits-microsoft/

======
czbond
Strategically a very sound business decision for them. Before this I think
they had lost the game, now - they may win it.

